# Rebel and Switch



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We were working the dogs today and I thougth I would get some pictures of them now. They are in shape, but not what I would consider conditioned, so these are the before pictures. In a few weeks I will take some more "conditioned" photos and see if I can tell a difference.

Rebel----currently 62lbs, target conditioned weight will be near 57lbs (he has been in the house and getting soft!)
Pardon the slope to the ground!


































Switch--57lbs, target conditioned weight is 55lbs










Im loving this picture!










Comming at ya!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotta love seeing those boys!!!! Great pics Andy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Man Rebel looks sweet! And switch is a handsome devil!
I am lovin the pit were he is kickin up rocks!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh wow even in their before pictures, they're looking greaatttt andy 

you know how i feel about switch lmao

what about muffin and miracle?!?! they're doggies too, ya knowww! hahaha.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I love Switch!! He's such a beast!


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Wow! I love the last picture!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I love, LOVE switch. Im such a sucker for the b/w dogs. 

Rebel is looking good too, cow patches are so cute.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lovin that action pic... EAT MY DUST!!!!!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap u have nice dogs. rebel is awesome


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pictures, especially the last 2.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Two handsome guys! I really like this shot of Switch! Cool action shot.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

also love the pic of him kickin up dirt! looks like he's in a hurry to get somewhere lol! purrrrty dogs!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great shots andy I <3 me some rebel!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Your dogs are awesome!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Rebel is looking amazing! and that last pic of switch is beautiful!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awsome pictures!!!! I love those boys.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice pics........


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are looking great!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Freeking sweet...

It's sad when your b/f pics put my dogs to shame. You're gonna give my dogs an eating disorder.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL that was good Smokey

Thanks everyone. I cant wait to see how they are doing by the end of the month. Hopefully I will get to work them but opening day of Muzzleloader is tomarrow so Im going to be in the woods ALOT!


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

woww hes lovely


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

*To Do List:*

>Steal Rebel from OFK
>Steal Notch from OFK
>Steal Typhoon from PK
>Steal Siren from PK
> Steak Maile from Shantel


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> *To Do List:*
> 
> >Steal Rebel from OFK
> >Steal Notch from OFK
> ...


Oh no don't breed them all together! NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Oh no don't breed them all together! NOOOOOO!!!!


Nah I just want them lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Nah I just want them lol


You better have like 4 extra hands! LOL

this little OFK pup is doing great on a leash, but she has some monster drive ALREADY! if we're in the backyard, she will outdo ME! LOL


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You better have like 4 extra hands! LOL
> 
> this little OFK pup is doing great on a leash, but she has some monster drive ALREADY! if we're in the backyard, she will outdo ME! LOL


Im ready! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> LOL that was good Smokey
> 
> Thanks everyone. I cant wait to see how they are doing by the end of the month. Hopefully I will get to work them but opening day of Muzzleloader is tomarrow so Im going to be in the woods ALOT!


Have fun!!!!!! Take pics if you can!

And I'm sure you'll have them in tip top shape in no time Andy...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

they r looking good............


----------

